# 450SX??



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

i work at a junk yard and we jus got this q45 in... and it occured to me, itd be pretty cool to swap that into a 240

lotsa sr20det swaps but itd be really interesting to see a 4.5l with a silvia front end

jus wondering if its ever been done or if itll even fit in that engine bay

i know ive seen an rb26 swap... so maybe


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

try it out and tell us the results...


----------



## nissan_s13_hb (Sep 22, 2004)

how much does that engine weigh do you know?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It would probably take some serious modifications but it can be done. Anything can be done if you have the cash


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah i say do it and keep us updated


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the 4.5 physically doesnt fit. the 4.0 does however - there is one here in perth done by speedworks.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Chevy Small Block 350 will fit into S13.... i don't think that the mounts need too much modification.... I'll find the pix..... i've seen 350 into a black fastback with a cowl hood and ghetto lil 17" FWD lookin wheels....

-Alex B.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the nissan v8's are a little more advanced than a small block 350


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i think a v8 crate mootr in a drag 240 would kill..just get a Z32 diff and your good...


----------

